# Black Lava Rock



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay everyone, I understand that I can purchase lava rock online at all the planted tank sites. But i dont want to pay the enormous premium these stores ask for plus shipping.
Where do you all find black lava rock?
I should specify that I'm not looking for .t" pieces, I want 6" pieces or more.
I have tried local landscaping companies and the closest I got was loose pieces of large Red lava rock. 
I have a 17 gallon I'm going to be setting up and this is my rock of choice. Can someone help me not pay a ton of money for very few rocks?


----------



## hygropunk (Feb 3, 2016)

Landscaping companies really are going to be the most economical. Depending on where you go, they may even allow you to take a few rocks as 'free samples' - my local landscaping supply did this, as they sell by weight and I only wanted 2 or 3 rocks. Lava rock is easy enough to break with a chisel and hammer if you can only find large pieces.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

hygropunk said:


> Landscaping companies really are going to be the most economical. Depending on where you go, they may even allow you to take a few rocks as 'free samples' - my local landscaping supply did this, as they sell by weight and I only wanted 2 or 3 rocks. Lava rock is easy enough to break with a chisel and hammer if you can only find large pieces.


A slight highjack, Where did you find the black lava rock in central Cal? I'd like to get some but I don't find it in my local yards. (Merced area)


----------



## hygropunk (Feb 3, 2016)

Kubla said:


> A slight highjack, Where did you find the black lava rock in central Cal? I'd like to get some but I don't find it in my local yards. (Merced area)


Fresno. Rosenbalm Rockery has a really good selection.


----------



## LadyWonkyMcJankeypants (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I've seen it at both Lowe's and Home Depot. Check in the garden section or where they have the fire pit/grill accessories. It also looks like Home Depot has free shipping if you order it online and have it shipped to your local store.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

@hygropunk agreed they are the best place to go, unfortunately any place local to me doesn't carry a decent size of black, only the red. Agreed that I may only need a few large stones, I'm just struggling to find it anywhere. @LadyWonkyMcJankeypants yep, Lowe's and home depot do allow you to order in, but once again no where near the cost of a rock yard. I suppose for some of us it is just an inescapable cost.


----------



## sidef (Mar 31, 2010)

Home Depot online has XXL Black Lava Rock. Delivery should be free at your nearest HD. They said it is 4-6" but I got pretty decent pieces. Prices are $14.40 for 10 lbs bag and $28.80 for 20lbs bag


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/America...DgXKC3HoG2xSRG11IybDT6KskKrRGICG1EySxbiz9eDPE


$15 for 10lb doesnt seem too much I guess...


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

sidef said:


> Home Depot online has XXL Black Lava Rock. Delivery should be free at your nearest HD. They said it is 4-6" but I got pretty decent pieces. Prices are $14.40 for 10 lbs bag and $28.80 for 20lbs bag


Agreed not bad price, just one of those things where I wanted the ability to choose each rock. Potentially bigger than this size as well.



LinaS said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/America...DgXKC3HoG2xSRG11IybDT6KskKrRGICG1EySxbiz9eDPE
> 
> 
> $15 for 10lb doesnt seem too much I guess...


Once again I agree, but it's just the ability to choose and didnt know if they were any good etc.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay all, barring some very nice people's success, there no one local I can get black lava rock off. 
So I have decided to go with the home depot method as others have suggested. Once I receive the rock I will take some photos and kind of document what it is you could expect from these bags. My hope is that the rocks mostly size in at around 6 inches. Time will tell.
Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## 8ahau2018 (Mar 15, 2019)

If home depot doesn't work out check out chewy.com. I got an 11lb bag of dragon stone in assorted sizes for 32 bucks free shipping and I will never have to purchase again there was so much of it. They had black lava rock and other popular aquascaping rocks too so might be worth looking into for future projects


----------



## asliceofkate (Nov 3, 2018)

8ahau2018 said:


> If home depot doesn't work out check out chewy.com. I got an 11lb bag of dragon stone in assorted sizes for 32 bucks free shipping and I will never have to purchase again there was so much of it. They had black lava rock and other popular aquascaping rocks too so might be worth looking into for future projects


Chewy only has red lava rock, not black.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

An update for those who may be interested in the future. American Fire Glass from home depot, or wherever else it is available, is worth the purchase.
The rocks came in various sizes, I ordered the XXL bags and some were larger than 6" some smaller than 3". Overall extremely pleased.
These are the two scapes that have come out of these rocks so far.

20 gal









5 gal









I recommend anyone looking for black lava rock, that doesn't have a nearby landscaping company that carries it, buy these rocks. Will not be disappointed.
Cheers


----------



## bortass (Sep 23, 2019)

How many bags did you buy? I'm thinking of going this route for a Spec V. I assume I'd only need a single bag.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

bortass said:


> How many bags did you buy? I'm thinking of going this route for a Spec V. I assume I'd only need a single bag.


Spec V only one bag, and I am sure your have plenty left over. Only issue of course, you can't choose the rocks they give and that means that some will inevitably not be what you want. I used those as my filler rocks, smashing them up etc.


----------



## bortass (Sep 23, 2019)

@Jamo33 thanks for the info. Just ordered a bag for local pickup. I'm not out much if I don't like what I get, but I'm not looking for anything in particular either.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

bortass said:


> @Jamo33 thanks for the info. Just ordered a bag for local pickup. I'm not out much if I don't like what I get, but I'm not looking for anything in particular either.


No worries.
Take some photos and post them up, will help other people that come looking for the same info as we have!


----------

